# Need some help...



## Sean & Nat (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi all,

I work for a Funeral Directors in the Uk and moving to Playa Flamenca in Feb. I have been told there is to be a new FD's next to the Witchery Restaurant but does anyone know if this is the case?

Does anyone know of any others locally?

Thanks in advance

Nat


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

What is an FD? I am thick sometimes. It just hit me what an FD is. DUH


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

Burriana Babs said:


> What is an FD? I am thick sometimes. It just hit me what an FD is. DUH


I'm guessing FD = Funeral Director  I could be wrong but I think thats it .
Emma


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Sean & Nat said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I work for a Funeral Directors in the Uk and moving to Playa Flamenca in Feb. I have been told there is to be a new FD's next to the Witchery Restaurant but does anyone know if this is the case?
> 
> ...


I'm presuming you mean the Playa Flamenca Centro Commerical? I rarely visit this place (apart from my fav rock bar, The Pirate Bar! ) so will check this for you. To my knowledge, there have never been a FD there but CC units change on what can sometimes appear to be a daily basis!!


----------



## Sean & Nat (Sep 30, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I'm presuming you mean the Playa Flamenca Centro Commerical? I rarely visit this place (apart from my fav rock bar, The Pirate Bar! ) so will check this for you. To my knowledge, there have never been a FD there but CC units change on what can sometimes appear to be a daily basis!!


Yes the Playa Flamenca Centro Commercial. It was a rumour l heard so not sure if it is changing but would be great to know. 

Yes FD is Funeral Director's, should have explained...sorry!

Thanks, Nat


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Sean & Nat,

I've made enquiries through expats local to PF, there are no Funeral Directors, as I suspected, at PF CC. However, I've been told a new one is opening in Benimar.

HTH


----------



## Sean & Nat (Sep 30, 2008)

*Thank you*

Thank you Pasanada, you don't happen to know where exactly do u? Cheeky aren't l!!?

Nat


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Lol Nat, I don't mind helping at all! 

I'll find out where the new one is opening, Benimar is new to me too despite me being in the area for 5 years!!


----------



## Sean & Nat (Sep 30, 2008)

*Thanks again!!!*



Pasanada said:


> Lol Nat, I don't mind helping at all!
> 
> I'll find out where the new one is opening, Benimar is new to me too despite me being in the area for 5 years!!


Tried to Google it but had no luck at all!! Really do appreciate the help, due out in November so want to have a good look (in the right place)

Nat


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Sean & Nat said:


> Tried to Google it but had no luck at all!! Really do appreciate the help, due out in November so want to have a good look (in the right place)
> 
> Nat


Nat,

Benimar is past Rojales. The opening date for the FD hasn't been made public yet, I will get the dates to you as and when I know.

HTH


----------



## Sean & Nat (Sep 30, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Nat,
> 
> Benimar is past Rojales. The opening date for the FD hasn't been made public yet, I will get the dates to you as and when I know.
> 
> HTH


Fab, thank you x


----------

